
Almost all the jobs created since 2005 are temporary - ThomPete
http://qz.com/851066/almost-all-the-10-million-jobs-created-since-2005-are-temporary/
======
ThomPete
Here is how the US Department of Labor define jobs:

"People are considered employed if they did any work at all for pay or profit
during the survey reference week. This includes all part-time and temporary
work, as well as regular full-time, year-round employment. Individuals also
are counted as employed if they have a job at which they did not work during
the survey week, whether they were paid or not, because they were:"

[http://www.bls.gov/cps/cps_htgm.htm](http://www.bls.gov/cps/cps_htgm.htm)

Hopefully we will soon be able to discuss the reality of our situation and
start looking at what to do about it instead of keep insisting that jobs are
just jobs and that outsourcing and automation have no effect.

------
makecheck
Also, “having a job” does not mean “can live”. You might still need a 2nd job,
and you might depend on other family members having jobs too.

We need to stop defining _employment_ as the measurement of goodness and start
finding ways to define _decent quality of life_. How many people have a
_decent quality of life_ regardless of their “jobs”?

